# Suggestion: Combine DirecTV forums



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

I know the two DirecTV forums were created back when there were SD and HD DirecTiVos, but considering the fact that legacy DirecTiVo users are a dying breed, I think it's kind of confusing that there are two DirecTV forums. I see in the auto-search as I type this thread that the idea was presented in 2007, by now I think this is well past a good time to do it.


----------

